# 04 sentra brake pads sticking



## mike2293 (Apr 8, 2014)

hello, so I was replacing my front brakes and when I was replacing the left side I noticed improper wear on the pads, One side was worn down way more than the other. I found out that one of the slider pins was frozen and wouldn't move. I replaced the slider pins but my brake pads still stick to the rotor. I think the caliper piston isn't retracting fully when I release the brakes. I just wanted to get other peoples opinions or suggestions before I go ahead and replace the caliper. Could it be something else? Anybody have the same problem?


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

mike2293 said:


> hello, so I was replacing my front brakes and when I was replacing the left side I noticed improper wear on the pads, One side was worn down way more than the other. I found out that one of the slider pins was frozen and wouldn't move. I replaced the slider pins but my brake pads still stick to the rotor. I think the caliper piston isn't retracting fully when I release the brakes. I just wanted to get other peoples opinions or suggestions before I go ahead and replace the caliper. Could it be something else? Anybody have the same problem?


There could be a groove in the rotor causing problems, on Wheel Dealers they always grind that groove off. Instead of replacing the whole caliper, you could try getting a rebuild kit for it. I think you are supposed to put brake fluid all over the new rubber bushings before you put them in, just so you know.


----------



## mike2293 (Apr 8, 2014)

b13er said:


> There could be a groove in the rotor causing problems, on Wheel Dealers they always grind that groove off. Instead of replacing the whole caliper, you could try getting a rebuild kit for it. I think you are supposed to put brake fluid all over the new rubber bushings before you put them in, just so you know.


I replaced the rotors as well I should have mentioned that. I put Synthetic brake lube on the slider pins if thats what you mean. Where can I get a rebuild kit?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mike2293 said:


> I replaced the rotors as well I should have mentioned that. I put Synthetic brake lube on the slider pins if thats what you mean. Where can I get a rebuild kit?


First of all, putting brake fluid on the slider pins is not going to cut it. There's a high temperature caliper grease that's specially made for slider pins and for backs of brake pads; available at most auto parts stores.

With the installation of new pads and rotors, when you press on the brake pedal and then release it, there will always be a slight drag on the rotor; it's designed that way. However if the pad remains locked onto the rotor where you can't turn it by hand, then the caliper piston may be seizing up or maybe an obstruction in the hydraulic line or a problem in the master cylinder.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

mike2293 said:


> Where can I get a rebuild kit?


Try here: http://bit.ly/1lJG52s

I just meant to put brake fluid on the new bushings when you install the rebuild kit. I saw them do it on a show, I'm sure it just makes installation easier and it probably prevents accidentally tearing a one.


----------



## Jerry Lawson (Sep 7, 2014)

I bought some rotors off of ebay and they were pretty cheap, they warped after a few months, then I found Luk Schaffer Brake rotors on sports brake rotors and I have couldn’t be happier. I got a set of BLACK XD Brakes and installed them on my Infiniti M35 and they're simply amazing.


----------



## derekbrian (Oct 2, 2015)

When the caliper sticks, it is usually due to a bad seal on the piston, allowing dirt and moisture to enter the system. Rebuilding it WILL fix it if it is done right. Worn of one pad than other usually mean that one caliper is sticking, so go with that. If still the problem persists visit car service center or contact top rated Nissan mechanics.


----------

